# Asylum Music/Sounds



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The only spooky asylum-themed works I can think of off the top of my head are Nox Arcana's *Blackthorn Asylum* album and the Dead Rose Symphony track "Ward 5." This site has an amazing selection of spooky music that I'm sure you can easily make a custom soundtrack from.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Poison Props to the rescue for sound effects! http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=8&zenid=n0mc5hf6kkv9ldkbarl192b4v1 Look at CD111 Insane Asylum and CD110 Evil Whispers. I use the evil whispers in the background for a lot of effects, it's unnerving! Not sure what to recommend for music though, Blackthorn Asylum is a great one from Nox Arcana as well as Midnight Syndicate's Gates of Delerium.


----------



## Gumpster09 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, I used a few of them and mixed them together.
Here is a preview I put on the actor page for my haunt. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=439867256040584


----------



## ClownSINNER (Sep 3, 2011)

i got some mixes right here both of them are mine, 
two different channels check them out, pdsaint210 and popsdaclown<this channel will have new sound effects up soon
but hope it helps

http://youtu.be/4-TL0FFFt2A
http://youtu.be/WTGxaBu150Q


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

See if you want to use this. It's pretty damn creepy. I ripped it from the online game "Hotel 626."

http://www.mediafire.com/?ly7yqhikyv3pqcr


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

You might be finished, but Rusty Knife has some good stuff (http://www.gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php) such as SOUNDS OF GORE VOL 6 - Item HM830 (Sanitarium) and SOUNDS OF GORE VOL 12 - Item HM838 (Demonic Whispers).


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

One more thing: When I'm looking for house-themed music, I cheat by looking at what the amusement park haunts are using. Two of the sites that list the music: Knott's Halloween Haunt: http://hauntmusic.blogspot.com/ and Universal's Halloween Horror Night (Reaper's Audio Mixes): http://www.horrornightnightmares.com/forums/index.php/topic/1548-reapers-hhn-audio-mixes/. For Universal's you have to sort through the years by going to the http://www.horrornightnightmares.com/ then HHN History then HHN Orlando then the year you are looking for (for example hhh-xvi-sweet-16 had a house called PsychoScareapy: Maximum Maddness that matches up to Reaper's Audio Mixes).


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I have some SFX files of some creepy asylum backgrounds I've collected if you needed more "ammo"........


----------

